

How the Civil War Became the Indian Wars - samclemens
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/05/25/how-the-civil-war-became-the-indian-wars/

======
protomyth
More on the Dakota 38
[http://smoothfeather.com/dakota38/](http://smoothfeather.com/dakota38/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pX6FBSUyQI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pX6FBSUyQI)

------
comrade1
Not all of it was because of redeployment after the war. At the start of the
war MN had only been a state a few years but were the first to volunteer
troops (the governor happened to be in dc). They distinguished themselves in
battle, including stopping the Gettysburg charge, but then some had to quit
the war early to go back to MN to put down a Lakota uprising - which was more
just the Lakota attacking farmers because they knew no troops were available.

[http://exploringoffthebeatenpath.com/Battlefields/DakotaWar/...](http://exploringoffthebeatenpath.com/Battlefields/DakotaWar/index.html)

~~~
protomyth
Technically, that would be the Dakota branch of the Sioux. There is still a
law in MN saying that Dakota people cannot enter the state.

Also, I am a little suspicious of any of the papers reporting on Native
Americans.

------
olefoo
If you want to read an amazing bit of history the nephew of the Modoc's chief
wrote An Indian History of the Modoc War [
[http://amzn.to/1PLxP4m](http://amzn.to/1PLxP4m) ] which is a fascinating
historical document.

The Modoc war has all the elements of great opera, doomed heroes on both
sides, people who were sharply aware of the forces that governed their lives
but unable to turn aside their fate. Grand battles, a long siege; betrayals
and redemptions.

The Modocs were by any measure an amazingly effective fighting force, they
fought an entire US cavalry platoon to a standstill at their stronghold.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
A platoon is only about 16-20 men, and the cavalry used to call such a unit a
troop. I'm sure you mean perhaps a company or brigade or even division.

~~~
olefoo
Thank you, I am by no means a military historian. I believe it was a Division
(432 troops at the peak), but don't remember General Sheridan's command
structure.

------
Synaesthesia
The American war of independence also became an Indian war.
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sullivan_Expedition](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sullivan_Expedition)

